# Battery arcing



## Andre (16/3/15)

A post on ECF by the Reo modmaster a few days ago. Locally dielectric grease is more readily available and does the job as well.

*Battery arcing*
_Every mechanical mod arcs. The only difference is with a REO, you can see it.
If you're not keeping your positive contact and your batteries clean, your mod will eventually start to misfire .

I am not a electrical engineer. These are things I have learned over time. Every time your positive contact breaks connection with your battery, it arcs. This leaves black spots on your battery and on your positive contact. In mild cases you can't even see it. If you're not cleaning your contacts, the black marks build up to a point the positive contact isn't making a good connection with your battery. Picture two plates of glass stacked one on top of the other. Sprinkle sand on top of one plate of glass and try stacking the other on top of it. The plates of glass wont lie flat on each other the sand keeps them from doing this . The sand acts just like the black spots on your battery and positive contact.

A white pen eraser works great on contacts. There is enough abrasion there to remove any residue without damaging your contacts. Do this to your positive contact and the top of your batteries followed by a Q-tip with alcohol . Apply Noalox or Deoxit to your positive contact. I never run my mod without using Noalox or Deoxit and I never have problems. Because I never run my mod without Noalox or Deoxit I have never had to clean my contacts with anything more then a Q-tip with some alcohol. 

The Noalox or Deoxit forms a barrier so the arcing isn't leaving residue on your contacts. 

The lower in ohms you vape, the more maintenance you will have to do. I run a 1.0 ohm coil; once a month works perfect for me. If you're running a .5 ohm coil, you will need to do it more often. 

My favorite is Deoxit Gold with the brush applicator; a little pricey but it will last a life time. You can buy it in smaller tubes as well. 
http://www.amazon.com/DeoxITGOLD-Liq...eywords=deoxit

Noalox: if you're on a budget. I also sell it on my site. 
Ideal 30-024 Noalox Anti-Oxidant Compound .5 oz. Tube_

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (16/3/15)

Thank you for this @Andre!
Great info to help maintain your Reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaizer (16/3/15)

Would anybody be so kind as to post a pic of the compound/grease they use on their REO? So I can show them a pic at Midas or Autozone as to exactly what I am looking for please.


----------



## Andre (16/3/15)

Kaizer said:


> Would anybody be so kind as to post a pic of the compound/grease they use on their REO? So I can show them a pic at Midas or Autozone as to exactly what I am looking for please.


I use Deoxit Gold and Noalox, both from the USA. So cannot help you with a picture. Maybe this link will help: http://www.engnet.co.za/c/c.aspx/TO...atex-bulblamp-electrical-connector-dielectric

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (16/3/15)

Anyone in CT have a tube to sell maybe? I have yet to clean my contacts at least once


----------



## ET (16/3/15)

Nooby said:


> Anyone in CT have a tube to sell maybe? I have yet to clean my contacts at least once



Rubbing with my fingernail doesn't count as cleaning right?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kaizer (18/3/15)

Soooo, I think I may have bought too much




http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dielectric-grease-vs-conductive-grease.t4983/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (18/3/15)

Kaizer said:


> Soooo, I think I may have bought too much
> 
> View attachment 23234
> 
> ...


Lol, you need a couple more Reos for that!


----------



## Alex (18/3/15)

Kaizer said:


> Soooo, I think I may have bought too much
> 
> View attachment 23234
> 
> ...



Hey bro, at least your great great great grandkids will be sorted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (18/3/15)

lol. More like its gonna collect dust in my garage.

Would anybody like a can or two? If you can collect it, you can have it.


----------



## abdul (18/3/15)

How much you want for it?


----------



## RoSsIkId (18/3/15)

Will give have look service Porsche once a month. Im still on the 0.8ohm coil that I bought her with and very happy. Will strip down and clean once a month. With new coil and contact cleaner


----------



## shaunnadan (18/3/15)

il buy a can, pm me details


----------



## abdul (18/3/15)

@shaunnadan myself and sure @Philip Dunkley would like a can. Just speaking for MvC here


----------



## Kaizer (18/3/15)

No charge. You will be doing me a favour. I will leave the 3 cans with @Philip Dunkley (If he agrees). Can pickup from him which I think will be the easiest since you guys all know where he stays - if everyone is ok with that?

Else we can make other arrangements?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## abdul (18/3/15)

Yeah that's perfect for me. Il get mine and @shaunnadan from him. 

You sure you no charge??


----------



## Kaizer (18/3/15)

Its all good boet. Dont worry about it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (18/3/15)

I will just wait for Philip to agree before making any plans to drop them off.


----------



## Andre (18/3/15)

High five, @Kaizer 

One can of that is enough to last a few lifetimes.


----------



## johan (18/3/15)

And I thought it was a joke when I saw the posted photo of the cans


----------



## Alex (18/3/15)

I pack a syringe full of the stuff, which makes it easy to apply when needed. And one 10ml syringe should be enough to last for years.


----------



## Kaizer (18/3/15)

yeah.... I tend to go overboard sometimes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (18/3/15)

Kaizer said:


> yeah.... I tend to go overboard sometimes.



It's very cheap to buy a tin anyway


----------



## Kaizer (18/3/15)

Yip. But I wasn't gonna drive all the way from Pretoria to Randburg for just one tin.... My wife doesn't understand the logic!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (19/3/15)

Fine by me, thanks @Kaizer . I'll be seeing you tomorrow anyway dude!!


----------

